# Need an orchestrator?



## bryla (Mar 3, 2014)

Need an *orchestrator*? Planning a recording session? Not enough time to do all the paper work or not comfortable doing your own orchestration and/or copying?

I'm here to help you prepare for the recording session be it a symphony orchestra or smaller ensembles.

Examples of my own work:
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F103126990&secret_url=false[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/thomasbryla/dina-and-the-dragon
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F39203114&secret_url=false[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/thomasbryla/waki ... -yesterday

Examples of scores:
http://issuu.com/thomasbrya/docs/dina
http://issuu.com/thomasbrya/docs/waking ... _yesterday

My services include:
*Orchestration* from sketch or from MIDI
*Production* of scores and parts for recording

Clients include *Jóhann Jóhannsson* (Prisoners), *Federico Jusid* (Everybody Has A Plan), *Nicklas Schmidt* (Beyond Beyond), and even some *VI-Control* fellow forumites.

Have a look at http://www.bryla.dk/scores for more examples of my own music recorded with orchestras and ensembles.

[email protected]

Thomas Bryla

www.bryla.dk


----------



## Steve Martin (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi there Thomas,

These are really great sounding scores. "Brothers we Have Lost" is very expressive.
Thanks for posting and sharing these. Dinah and the Dragon has a real nice expansive feel and great melody lines - you can imagine the film scenes and imagine it listening to the music without the visuals!

Thanks again for sharing. Great music Thomas!

Steve :D


----------



## bryla (Mar 5, 2014)

Thank you, Steve! Much appreciated!


----------



## Cruciform (Mar 6, 2014)

Just giving a shout out for Thomas. He's prepped a few scores for me and they've come up great. 

Highly recommended!

Rob.


----------



## José Herring (Mar 6, 2014)

Can you email me 

jose at joseherring dot com

I'd like to keep your contact info handy.


----------



## bryla (Mar 7, 2014)

You've got [email protected]!


----------

